# Great Day! Its actually raining out for more than 5 minutes....



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

This has got to be a record this year as its been raining for more than 30 minutes now. Any previous rain we got never went past 5 minutes of time and never even fully wet the concrete........I just wished it would come down by the bucket fulls though, but as long as its steady and the ground is getting wet I'll take it and be satisfied. At least the water is not going to evaporate out of my pond on a day like today.

The month of September is the month its always so dry here, as its rare itrarely ever rains in September, but if that records gonna hold it has to beat the months of May, June and July and Aug...as being totally rain free.........

Talked to by friend last night who lives about 12 miles from me, and he has gotten 2 inches of rain every other day for a long time now. He has a hard time keeping his grass cut as it has rained so much and stays so wet. He also told me he just bought a new Husky lawn tractor, and finally retired his 30 some year old Western Auto branded rider. Said it was awesome how that Husky cuts and operates as compared to that old Western Auto brand tractor. He never looked at any JD or the others as he figured the others would run a lot more money than the Husky be bought at Lowes......and he was not fond of the style of the MTD or Murray whatever brand it is they sell, or the Cub's that they had left.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well Chipper, it looks like more rain may be headed your way, in the form of hurricane frances. Unless it starts heading north soon we will be getting wet...


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

ya really think so? I sort of doubt it as I have become a real pessimist when it comes to us getting rain anymore in this area anymore..........Just to show you, I am probably right:smoking: 
I will have an outside BBQ on that day, wash the house again, wash all vehicles and even the tractors, pour some concrete for a slab, with no plastic sheeting to cover it on hand, rip off my one sheds roofto reroof it, heck I'll start reroofing my house for that matter, and paint the outside items the wife has been on me to paint, just toshow you "My area is not gonna get no rain!" I may even convert the entire roof into an open sky observatory.

Just toshow you there is no concern on getting rain, the rain we got today lasted about 1 hour and never amounted to ore than a very sloooooooooow drizzle. Good for plants but the ground is so dry it sucked up the water like a sponge, no good for topping off my ponds.

I also went to check just to see how much rain we "did NOT get" and each and every rain gage I have was broken. All were broken at about the 1/8" level. They are a glass tube that sets in a plastic holder. None werre hit with anything, and no overhead structures like tree limbs etc dropped on them. Only thing I can figure out is they have been so stinkin hot and overheated all this year that they suffered thermal shock when ther nice cold raian started to day. Seriously, I do not have a clue as to why all 6 of our rain gages wound up broke all at the sdame p[oiint, but it happened...........so now besides not getting rain to amaont to anything I can't even complaian about the amaount we actually got, in actual numbers or in this case fractions there-of!

I guess there is a real reason behind the lack of rain here, while surounding section of this same county are inundated with rain, or why all my rainfall gages broke, but I sure as heck have not figured out why. Maybe someone with greater powers is trying to tell me something, like "your not gonna need no rain gages Roy, and as bad a character as you have been all your life your just being prepared and given a headsup on things to come when the old grim reaper comes around! 

At least thats my take :smoking:


----------

